# Miss Babbie 2014 Cobia video



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice mess of fish. Love the head punches!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I've used a tree branch, pipe wrench, crescent wrench, ball peen hammer, sledge hammer, and many bats, but never have I considered punching a ling...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> I've used a tree branch, pipe wrench, crescent wrench, ball peen hammer, sledge hammer, and many bats, but never have I considered punching a ling...


HaHa,good video!:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great job on finding, approaching, casting to and hooking up, gaffing and boating the fish. Dang the head punch and the boot stomp look like they should have been videoed on an aluminum skiff with a ladder for a tower.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kim said:


> Dang the head punch and the boot stomp look like they should have been videoed on an aluminum skiff with a ladder for a tower.


Kinda like a hot date with a ugly girl....no matter how it looks to you.....it got the job done...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Does he have a "Ninja Life" sticker on his truck! :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has nothing to do with hating, just how it appears that such a nice boat and no billy club on more than one trip. Those guys did a fantastic job right up until the fish hit the deck and I'm sitting here thinking "huh"? I'm pretty sure that most people after the first trip would make sure they either didn't forget to bring a billy or run out an buy one to keep on the boat. On the other hand that could very well be a crew that is deep into the head punch and the boot stomp so I'll try not to offend them.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I'm sure your remarks will certainly get the attention they deserve....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Am I one of the rare guys who has fished for 30 years and has never clubbed a fish? I just drop larger fish right into the cooler or fish box straight from the gaff. Nice fish and vid!


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

Kim- You have obviously never seen a billy attempt gone wrong......Thanks for the comments though!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That and the washing is why I don't like yacht boats...they're all, "don't hit the deck" or "you scratched my teak"...we get to autograph our misses. If you catch enough cobias and never club them, you will lose a few cooler lids, and it's just plain fun.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Carter I must admit that I have seen one fish billy swing go wrong. Unfortunately it involved two deck hands and one was holding the billy, their disagreement didn't last long but I've never seen anyone miss a fish with one. You're driving a fish catching machine with a good crew, they may be unorthodox but it works so it can't be wrong.


----------



## Lipscomb1212 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great video fellas.
Kim-only true men hit a fish with their fist. Fisherman don't need bats. You might wanna try it. Makes you feel manly


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Video and a hell of a nice ride!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm too old for that I'll stick with the billy stick , it works just fine for me.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

all I got to say is..........DAMMMMN good video!!got my heart racing!


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Only have 1 question......is it Ling season 2015 yet!?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I'll start off by saying nice fish. Next.. I would love to meet Mr. IP Deckhand and Bruce Lee Deckhand. I would like to have the Wu - Tang clan on my boat.
I remember one day a guy landed a 30 pound Cobia on the deck no club, so this guy by the name of Donald M. did a DDT on that fish. Killed it instantly. The funnies thing I ever did see.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Lipscomb1212 (Jan 22, 2011)

Missing Cobia Season


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Cobia, for the most part, are simply misunderstood. Coming from single-parent homes, the majority never know their fathers. Lack of proper nutrition leads to inattention and poor performance in schools, which in turn, causes them to just want to hang out with their friends at a leatherback or whale shark. And we wonder why they have such an attitude when they come aboard?

If we just try to talk to them - be a little more understanding -don't raise our voices, count to ten, or put them in timeout - maybe they won't be so violent when they hit the deck?


----------

